# Akhal Teke stallion-Kambarbay



## savia (13 December 2011)

Hi guys

Just out of curiosity, I was wondering if anyone has any experience with the stallion in the title, good or bad.A friend of mine is interested in using him and I said I'd ask around for opinions


----------



## PalominoMare (13 December 2011)

I like him. His first babies aren't due until 2012 however he has already done well at his first BE events and by watching his videos seems a nice ride. 

I have met him and he was a very sweet horse over the door especially considering he had a few spectators and another stallion had just done a covering. 

Turned loose again he didn't disappoint. He is very althletic and I am looking forward to seeing the impact he makes in sportshorse breeding. Definately a contender for bigger mares who are looking to add some more blood. 

Hope that helps but in any case the stud are very friendly and helpful so I wouldn't hesitate to get in touch


----------



## savia (13 December 2011)

Thanks for that

Having met him, would you think that he would make a good cross for a cold blooded mare, to breed an eventing type? My friend has an ID mare and is looking for something lighter and more athletic to put to her mare to get a ISH type baby.She's also looking at a lot of TB's, but noticed this little lad on the way and is toying with the idea of something different


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 December 2011)

savia said:



			Having met him, would you think that he would make a good cross for a cold blooded mare, to breed an eventing type? My friend has an ID mare and is looking for something lighter and more athletic to put to her mare to get a ISH type baby.She's also looking at a lot of TB's, but noticed this little lad on the way and is toying with the idea of something different

Click to expand...

Aaagghh!  I would not put THAT on any mare - let alone an ID mare!  He's a pretty colour - but I can't find much more that's good to say about him (well, maybe he's got a better shoulder than most A-T's!  The Akhal-Teke is not a consistent breed - the 'types' are incredibly variable - you could get almost ANYTHING.

A good TB on an ID mare WILL get a nice foal if the mare is half-way decent.


----------



## s4sugar (13 December 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			I can't find much more that's good to say about him (well, maybe he's got a better shoulder than most A-T's!  

A good TB on an ID mare WILL get a nice foal if the mare is half-way decent.
		
Click to expand...

How about he'd make a nice gelding?

I can't see what he could offer especially when you look at the photos of his ancestors on his stud card.


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 December 2011)

s4sugar said:



			How about he'd make a nice gelding?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not even sure about that!


----------



## savia (13 December 2011)

Oh dear looks like she's going to have to do some more research! Good thing I asked, as I personally know nothing about this breed, and I don't want her making a mistake with the sire.


----------



## LEC (13 December 2011)

Out of all the Cremellos I have looked at online (trying to understand the fascination) I thought he was one of the best. 
Would I use him to breed a horse for sport? No.


----------



## savia (13 December 2011)

LEC said:



			Out of all the Cremellos I have looked at online (trying to understand the fascination) I thought he was one of the best. 
Would I use him to breed a horse for sport? No.
		
Click to expand...

Is there any particular reason for not using him to get a sport baby?


----------



## SWTeke (13 December 2011)

I wouldn't personally discount tekes as sport horses (given that I event them ) but I would not be crossing one with an irish draft. I think that you've got quite a chance of ending up with a 'cut and shunt'  baby.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 December 2011)

Out of interest, what breeds do they cross well with, or is it best to breed only pure AT's?


----------



## SWTeke (13 December 2011)

Meowy Catmas said:



			Out of interest, what breeds do they cross well with, or is it best to breed only pure AT's?
		
Click to expand...

I have seen/worked with a few different crosses. There are a lot of arab-tekes around here doing endurance, I know of one rider who has at least 5 (but she does also compete a pure bred stallion).
I've also seen mustang x tekes as polo ponies and all rounders - one photo here
The most famous cross was with appaloosas, to create the nez-perce - some of which are nice lookin useful animals, some seem to inherit certain appy traits and certain weaker teke traits making them pretty fugly!
I have seen warmblood crosses (a stud using a couple of olderburg mares) but personally I find them a very 'useful' breed purebred


----------



## magic104 (14 December 2011)

Remember you can get throwbacks so would you have used his sire?
http://sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10566728
his sire

the dam
http://sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10566727
her sire
http://sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10509823

Always look back in the pedigree and not just the horse in front of you.  This is especially important for young sires who dont have full pedigrees.  Until you see what their offspring from various mares are like you have no idea how they will stamp their stock.


----------



## amy_b (14 December 2011)

I think people are going to fall into three camps -

1 - people that dont like him. end of.
2 - people that like him and use him to see what they get
3 - people that like him but wait to see what everyone else gets first.

Im in camp three, I really like him but I'm not sure about the throwback theory, I dont like some of his ancestors _at all_ and as they aren't that common it is very difficult to see how well he would cross, in my case with a TB. 
I agree with SWTeke 'cut and shunt' baby, for an ID I would use a more tried and tested cross as JG suggests, TB.

If it is the cremello that she is interested in 'electrum' would be the perfect alternative.
IMO the Teke's will always split opinion, the siamese cats of the horse world, some love them, some hate them.


----------



## PalominoMare (14 December 2011)

savia said:



			Thanks for that

Having met him, would you think that he would make a good cross for a cold blooded mare, to breed an eventing type? My friend has an ID mare and is looking for something lighter and more athletic to put to her mare to get a ISH type baby.She's also looking at a lot of TB's, but noticed this little lad on the way and is toying with the idea of something different

Click to expand...

I like him as something a bit different too and I am looking forward to seeing his first crop of foals, following that I think your friend would be able to see if he would go well with her mare. 

He is perlino and not cremello so if one were looking at him for colour that is another consideration.


----------



## Alexart (14 December 2011)

Other than the fact he is a pretty colour I wouldn't use him on any mare personally, I agree with others if it wasn't for his colour, if he were a plain bay for example, would he still have his nuts? - I doubt it!  I've seen worse tekes and I'm sure they are great for what they were bred for, but crossing to a mare who will be so far different from him conformationally is a huuuge gamble!!  It would be like crossing a shire and a shetland - they are just too different.  I don't like his long back and weak backend, he also looks pretty narrow and as they are a common traits in the breed maybe something that your foal inherits?!
For an ID mare that needs more blood I'd be looking at either TB's, WB's, even a really nice arab etc. as you are far more likely to get what you are after, I'd also be looking at proven sires so you have a rough idea what they tend to pass on.


----------



## Polotash (14 December 2011)

I actually like him, which quite suprised me! I wouldn't use him to breed a sport horse tho.. look for something with a better performance record, a light framed WB maybe?


----------



## savia (14 December 2011)

Personally, I would agree that the more proven cross, ie, TB, would be better and tbh I think she is leaning more that way as well, but like I mentioned she was also looking at something different and wanted to know what the likely outcome might be.

Thanks for all the opinions peeps


----------



## emlybob (14 December 2011)

magic104 said:



			Remember you can get throwbacks so would you have used his sire?
http://sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10566728
his sire

the dam
http://sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10566727
her sire
http://sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10509823

Always look back in the pedigree and not just the horse in front of you.  This is especially important for young sires who dont have full pedigrees.  Until you see what their offspring from various mares are like you have no idea how they will stamp their stock.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the above, i wouldn't touch any of them!!  So no would certainly not use him.  They are so weak through ther hocks and have no back end at all.  A smart TB or light warmblood who is more athletic would be what i would go for


----------



## tristar (14 December 2011)

kambarbay, one word WOW, is'nt he related to absent who went to the olympics?

a t's are really just part bred arabs to me, and yes some fall short, but so do a lot of other breeds, includng the graded ones of this and that breed etc

what are they putting him to? i"d really like to see the results, as i breed arab sport horses,  the better ones are just the most elegant things  !!!!!!


----------



## PapaFrita (15 December 2011)

tristar said:



			kambarbay, one word WOW, is'nt he related to absent who went to the olympics?
		
Click to expand...

Meh. My TB mare is closely related to EVERYthing. Doesn't make her a good racehorse.
Kambarbay is not an unattractive horse. Does he deserve to keep his balls?... IMO, Nope. He moves nicely, but his jump is, frankly, disappointing. And the fact that I can't find a decent confo pic of him stood up is VERY annoying and suspicious.


----------



## magic104 (15 December 2011)

tristar said:



			kambarbay, one word WOW, is'nt he related to absent who went to the olympics?
		
Click to expand...

WOW only 4 generations back!


----------



## tristar (15 December 2011)

magic 104, you should always remember, ' a chaque son gout ' 

my stallion has 4 generations back, arguably the most influential arab horse of the latter half of the 20th century, Comet, and  he is the spit of comet even down to exact colour, top breeding CAN and does come through, some stallions are very dominant.

having looked at the video of the irish draught stallions parade in dublin, although many are nice horses, there is only one there that i  would use, everyone has their own perspective and not all of us follow the crowd, or take pxss out other peoples preferences.


----------



## JanetGeorge (15 December 2011)

tristar said:



			having looked at the video of the irish draught stallions parade in dublin, although many are nice horses, there is only one there that i  would use, everyone has their own perspective and not all of us follow the crowd, or take pxss out other peoples preferences.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's a case of 'following the crowd' or taking "pxss out other peoples preferences".  

There are only a couple of the ID stallions in that parade I would consider using - and I breed irish Draughts.  But I'm looking for stallions of a particular type, and strong in conformation areas where some of my mares are weak - as well as looking for stallions whose genetic make-up is 'right' for my mares.

But if I bred A-Ts, I wouldn't use that one because his conformation is so poor.  I don't particularly LIKE A-Ts, but I've seen some that are MUCH better put together than that horse.  While 'type' can be a matter of preference, conformation should never be - good conformation is good conformation - whatever the breed or type - and bad is bad!


----------



## tristar (15 December 2011)

when it comes to breeding i am not looking for a stallion to negate mare faults, i start with as near as possible to the ideal mare so i am free from that constraint, then add something new and exciting to the mixture, because this is the stage my breeding is at, after 4 generations, so i see things as they appear to my ambition.

kambarbay, when loose has a certain way of using himself, and agility, and when jumping those silly little jumps is not showing himself off, as yet, and i do hope that solaris sporthorses will give this young horse loads of time to develop and put his interests first.

i once had a perlino  part arab stallion, its a very unusual colour and not to everyones taste but it suits him!


----------



## s4sugar (15 December 2011)

But why not, having gone to the trouble to find the priceless ideal mare, look for a well conformed stallion of whatever breed you choose?

If you are crossing breeds you don't need breed type hence the sporthorse types in the Dublin parade but poor conformation tends to pass on.


----------



## Amos (15 December 2011)

His front legs would be enough to put me off. Sorry.


----------



## amy_b (15 December 2011)

im missing something here so could someone fill me in (im not being smart!!)
if there isnt a decent conf. shot then how are you all so put off by his conf if you cant see it properly?! and what is it that you dont like specifically? 
I cant see anything, weakness to an extent yes, but I would put that down to him only being a baby.
I really like him, but stick to my previous comment that Im waiting to see what his foals are like first, personally I think X with a TB _might_ make a nice eventer, but a bit on a wait and see vote. 
I also think he is bound to face some divide in opinion because they are so little known in this country, I have never (knowingly) seen one in the flesh, and im not sure it is entirely fair to judge him on offspring he hasnt had yet. 
Im not in any way saying the seasoned breeders here are wrong but what I imagine is happening is people dont like his conformation/movement when actually it is good/true to _type._ 
but, i could be wrong!!


----------



## PapaFrita (15 December 2011)

amy_b said:



			im missing something here so could someone fill me in (im not being smart!!)
if there isnt a decent conf. shot then how are you all so put off by his conf if you cant see it properly?! and what is it that you dont like specifically?
		
Click to expand...

Good conformation is an essential prerequisite of a potential sire. Breeders know this so if they're not showing it, makes me think they have something to hide. They have LOADS of photos on the site, PLUS a video and not ONE decent confo shot? Very suspicious.
It's not that I hate him, I just don't think he's exceptional and there are lots of stallions available that are.


----------



## joeathh (15 December 2011)

I'm with amy_b on this one.

How can you say his conformation is crap and then complain there is no decent confo picture for you to study said conformation???

Which is it - who has seen him in the flesh to give a more accurate conformation description?  It might be crap, it might be perfectly fine......


----------



## Sportznight (15 December 2011)

PapaFrita said:



			Good conformation is an essential prerequisite of a potential sire. Breeders know this so if they're not showing it, makes me think they have something to hide. They have LOADS of photos on the site, PLUS a video and not ONE decent confo shot? Very suspicious.
It's not that I hate him, I just don't think he's exceptional and there are lots of stallions available that are.
		
Click to expand...

Just call me a sheep ^^^^ what PF said


----------



## Amos (15 December 2011)

Yes, obviously, you need to go and see him to be able to make an informed judgement. However, your first port of call is normally the website and personally, having seen the images it would put me off travelling to see him. Its only my opinion and thats how I feel particularly as he hasn't yet had a career or produced any offspring to prove him with. I'm sure he'll have a great career and be successful but for now, not for me.


----------



## s4sugar (15 December 2011)

joeathh said:



			I'm with amy_b on this one.

How can you say his conformation is crap and then complain there is no decent confo picture for you to study said conformation???

Which is it - who has seen him in the flesh to give a more accurate conformation description?  It might be crap, it might be perfectly fine......
		
Click to expand...

What can be seen doesn't look good and a decent conformation shot should show the overall picture. You can see a poor shoulder and individual limbs on the photos provided as well as an apparently weak rear end.
I haven't seen him but have seen other A-Ts and as a type they are shallow & racey, often with long pasterns & cannon bones. Some are rather nice though.


----------



## tristar (15 December 2011)

mrs george i was refering to magic 104's comment, ' WOW 4 generations back'  when  i talked about 'following the crowd' and ' taking the pxss', and not the other people's comments. 

what i don't really know is how set the genetics are in this breed, but we do know that ish's have a bit of allsorts and the warmbloods are a bit of everything, so you could get anything from them, but could the AT be more set, and dominant, they certainly are very distinctive, and although not many of us have seen one in the flesh most people would recognse one if shown a  photo, which i find interesting.


----------



## angrovestud (15 December 2011)

From my little knowledge of AK they are a very old breed and a very interesting one I really like them.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akhal-Teke


----------



## Rollin (16 December 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			Aaagghh!  I would not put THAT on any mare - let alone an ID mare!  He's a pretty colour - but I can't find much more that's good to say about him (well, maybe he's got a better shoulder than most A-T's!  The Akhal-Teke is not a consistent breed - the 'types' are incredibly variable - you could get almost ANYTHING.

A good TB on an ID mare WILL get a nice foal if the mare is half-way decent.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know anything about this horse but because of my interest in Rare Breeds and the fact that CBHS have a selected mating scheme, I did so some research on in-breeding.

I learned that the Akhal-Teke can carry and pass on genetic defects which trace back to a small number of well used stallions.  I will have to hunt out the article but would recommend doing a bit of homework.  I am not making a comment about THIS stallion.


----------



## magic104 (17 December 2011)

tristar said:



			mrs george i was refering to magic 104's comment, ' WOW 4 generations back'  when  i talked about 'following the crowd' and ' taking the pxss', and not the other people's comments. 

what i don't really know is how set the genetics are in this breed, but we do know that ish's have a bit of allsorts and the warmbloods are a bit of everything, so you could get anything from them, but could the AT be more set, and dominant, they certainly are very distinctive, and although not many of us have seen one in the flesh most people would recognse one if shown a  photo, which i find interesting.
		
Click to expand...

First off where was I taking the "pxss"?  You do need to look back into the pedigree especially when you are using the stallion on a mare of mixed breeding.  The Akhal Teke is not a breed I like, because their basic make up is not my cup of tea.  Some of them are nicer then others, as is the case with many breeds.  They are also known to be more of a pro's horse "They tend to be intelligent, sensible and sensitive they often bond with their human partner to an amazing degree", intelligent & sensitive are not a good combination for those less experienced with horses.  This is what is said about them;

Head is light and dry, with a wide, lean jowl. It should have either a straight profile or a slight Roman nose, favoured by some breeders. The lips and nostrils are finely shaped and the muzzle should, metaphorically speaking, be able to fit into a small tea-cup.

Eyes are large and have a characteristic elongated almond shape, sometimes likened to the 
eyes of a predatory bird. The upper eye lid often overhangs the eye  this feature is highly 
prized by breeders and referred to as hooded eye.

Ears are long, fine, highly mobile, often having the shape of a scythe or a lyre. They should 
not be lopey but should point upwards. Some Akhal-Teke have the points of ears 
positioned close together when the horse is alert, almost like those of a Marwari horse.

Neck is long, with a characteristic S-bend, sometimes likened to the shape of a cobra 
suspended before the moment of attack, or to the shape of a curved spout on a traditional 
bronze Turkmen vessel. The neck is set high to the withers while the head is set to the neck at an extreme acute angle, so that if a horizontal line were to be drawn at the level of the lower lip it will be positioned well above the withers of the horse. A special importance is ascribed to the so-called zatylok  the stretch of the neck between the head and the poll: it is expected to be long, wide and well-defined.

Withers should be high, long and very-well defined.

Shoulder should be sloping and well-muscled, with a particularly wide, active swing which 
must be taken into account when fitting a saddle.

Chest is deep. It can be less wide than that of a warmblood but must not be too narrow and should be well-muscled.

Back is often longer than that of other breeds and can appear to be soft. This is not a 
defect provided the loin is strong at the point of attachment to the croup and well-muscled. 
Loose coupling at the loin should be avoided. - This bit will be very important especially when determining the mare used, especially if you dont know her breeding.

Croup is well-muscled and often can have a sloping shape with a low-set tail (opposite to 
that of an Arab).

Legs must be dry, meaning that the ligaments, joints and bones are clearly-defined and can be easily seen with a naked eye. The forearm should be long and well-muscled, with short cannon bones. The hind legs are sometimes cow-hocked or sable-shaped  neither of these are seen as defects. - But they are outside the breed & are looked down on in the sportshorse

Feet are generally strong, with hard horn and correct angle but they can sometimes have thin soles. - Again something that needs to be taken into account for sporthorse breeding

The overall shape of the body is tubular in cross section, with a shallow girth and tucked-up 
belly, resulting in an overall impression of a tall, light horse on long legs. An Akhal-Teke 
should never be stalky, with a large, heavy barrel on short legs. The proportion of the body mass to the height of the horse is one of the features that gives the Akhal-Teke its marvellous recovery, as the horse carries relatively little weight in relation to its height.

This is also the reason why, coupled  with extreme muscling, the tall, narrow Akhal-Teke 
invites the comparison with the fastest animal in the world, the cheetah, while the flexibility and smooth, elastic movements are likened to that of a snake. The combination of athleticism and stamina in the Akhal-Teke are unparalleled amongst the horse breeds in the world today.

Each to their own, but in the case of this mare, I would not be so keen.  Not anywhere have I taken the "pxss" out of him.  This breed is marmite thats for sure.


----------



## magic104 (17 December 2011)

Forgot the link, if you want to see examples of some PB's there are some photos available
http://akhaltekeuk.com/UKAkhalTekes.html

go down to part breds & there are pics of 
Double or Quits
Firyuza
Gorski
Moonraker

and others, perhaps giving a better idea of what they cross with.


----------



## Lish (8 October 2012)

I have used Kambarbay on my ex racing/ dressage TB mare, hoping to produce an eventer type.  Out colt is fantastic!  He is very well put together, good depth of girth, strong quarters, etc.  Athletic and elegant movement. Stunning looks!  What more can I say, afterall one of the 1st TB's The Byerley Turk was an Akhal Teke.  Kambarbay would be a great cross on an ID.  



JanetGeorge said:



			Aaagghh!  I would not put THAT on any mare - let alone an ID mare!  He's a pretty colour - but I can't find much more that's good to say about him (well, maybe he's got a better shoulder than most A-T's!  The Akhal-Teke is not a consistent breed - the 'types' are incredibly variable - you could get almost ANYTHING.

A good TB on an ID mare WILL get a nice foal if the mare is half-way decent.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## WestCoast (8 October 2012)

I'm guessing most posters wouldn't agree with him as my fantasy cross with my friesian mare then?  Nice buckskin or palamino Friesian/AT cross anyone?


Should probably make it clear that I have no intention of breeding from her. 

Paula


----------



## Lish (8 October 2012)

Paulag said:



			I'm guessing most posters wouldn't agree with him as my fantasy cross with my friesian mare then?  Nice buckskin or palamino Friesian/AT cross anyone?


Should probably make it clear that I have no intention of breeding from her. 

Paula
		
Click to expand...

Kambarbay has a good future ahead of him as a Sport Horse Stallion.


----------



## WestCoast (9 October 2012)

Lish said:



			Kambarbay has a good future ahead of him as a Sport Horse Stallion.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't joking, I think they'd make an excellent cross. Adding the bone density, endurance and temperament of an AT to the temperament, bone and movement of a friesian. And a good dollop of hybrid vigour (although i believe ther is a little AT in the Friesian's background). Of course it could all go horribly wrong. . . .

Paula


----------



## Amymay (9 October 2012)

I rather like him - in fact I'd go as far as to say I think he's exquisite.

There are quite a few decent conformation shots of him on the site - and apart from not having the best forelegs (what AKT's do?)  - he is what he is an Akhal Teke.

Worth a look in the flesh - but I do agree that he wouldn't be my first choice to put to an ID.


----------



## TrasaM (9 October 2012)

Paulag said:



			I'm guessing most posters wouldn't agree with him as my fantasy cross with my friesian mare then?  Nice buckskin or palamino Friesian/AT cross anyone?


Should probably make it clear that I have no intention of breeding from her. 

Paula
		
Click to expand...

  had to smile at this. These are my two favourite horse breeds and I was jokingly discussing this cross a few days ago


----------



## amy_b (9 October 2012)

amymay said:



			I rather like him - in fact I'd go as far as to say I think he's exquisite.

There are quite a few decent conformation shots of him on the site - and apart from not having the best forelegs (what AKT's do?)  - *he is what he is an Akhal Teke.*Worth a look in the flesh - but I do agree that he wouldn't be my first choice to put to an ID.
		
Click to expand...

This. 

People that should know better are critique his conformation when he is what I would call a very good example (NOT an AK expert I may add!) 
which begs the question, does the fact that he had GOOD conformation _for an AT_ make him a bad AT?!!  - would be interesting to hear from an AT expert on this.

At the end of the day as AmyMay said, he is an AT!! I think Shetlands are crap because thier legs are too short.... 

However, think there are better crosses for an ID and agree with JG that you cant go wrong with a nice TB


----------



## Opie (9 October 2012)

savia said:



			Hi guys

Just out of curiosity, I was wondering if anyone has any experience with the stallion in the title, good or bad. A friend of mine is interested in using him and I said I'd ask around for opinions

Click to expand...

If she is a good stamp of an Irish Draught mare then yes, absolutely, Kambarbay would be a very good choice to produce a good all round sport horse and eventer.

The difference between Kambarbay and the traditional choice of a TB is that he is built uphill and does not travel on the forehand. He has greater articulation through his joints with more bend through the hock and knee which provides good self carriage and more uphill tendancy in his movement, not to the extent of today's warmblood dressage horses but it's a nice balance between the two, providing mare owners with an alternative to the refining blood breeds such as the arab and TB. 

With dressage and jumping playing a more significant role in the overall success of three day eventer this is one way of adding stamia speed and refinement whilst improving/maintaining the movement of the mare, without the detrimental aspect of producing a horse that simply spends to much time in the air in the canter that a warmblood stallion might produce or a horse  that travels too much on the forehand if selecting a TB.

Kambarbay is indeed very light of bone and body mass but studies have shown that the bone of the Akhal Teke has greater density than other breeds. He is not a weak horse, his muscle development is that of a long distance runner, lean and strong. Different muscles develop for different purposes the 100 meter sprinter is not built the same as the long distance runner. Natural environmental selection has preserved the characteristics of the breed over thousands of years. Tough hardy animals designed to gallop at high speed over rocky terrain over long periods of time. They are the second fastest breed of horse in the world, primarily a racing breed and an endurance horse in their homeland of Turkmenistan.

Intellegence is another attribute of the breed, they learn very quickly and in Kambarbay's case he is an extremely responsive horse and very obedient, more so than any other I have ever owned. It has been said that they bond more closely with one person but have found that they are more trusting with any one who treats them with respect and kindness not just one person.

His first foals have now arrived but have only met two in person. We chose Kambarbay for one of our homebred mares Contender/Grand Veneur lines a showjumping bred mare, the mare has great reach and ground cover in her paces but she is built down hill, the aim was to lighten the forehand and add better mechanics in the movement to improve self carriage. He did his job, the filly has stamina, never seems to tire, can gallop flat out but can just as easily collect, saw little of her trot but certainly had good bend through her joints and very light footed. Mare owners that have bred Kambarbay foals have have all emphasised the same characteristics.

My belief shared with mare owners that have selected Kambarbay is that anyone looking for the refining qualities and positive attributes of a thoroughbred should consider the Akhal Teke afterall they are the oldest Thoroughbred known today and one of the founders of the TB breed.


----------



## Amymay (9 October 2012)

Very interesting Opie.

Is he as nice a 'person' as he looks to be in the photos'??


----------



## Opie (9 October 2012)

amymay said:



			I rather like him - in fact I'd go as far as to say I think he's exquisite.

There are quite a few decent conformation shots of him on the site - and apart from not having the best forelegs (what AKT's do?)  - he is what he is an Akhal Teke.

Worth a look in the flesh - but I do agree that he wouldn't be my first choice to put to an ID.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks amymay  I think so too but his temperment is so gentle as everyone that has met him with confirm. 

However Kambaraby does have very correct forelimbs probably just don't have a good enough photo of him, but certainly isn't tied in, back or over at the knee. Perhaps a little toed out but depends how he is standing. The one paralell photo I have of him the off fore is infront of the near which distorts the line in the smaller image of him on the website but if you look at the large photo on facebook you can see that the forelimbs are correct from the front and side 

You can also see a good conformation shot of him on the latest video of him on you tube the first opening scene after the head shot (I think). He is very straight in movement which is alway a good indication of how straight or correct a forelimb actually is. Deviations tend to cause a limb to dish or wing


----------



## Amymay (9 October 2012)

Opie said:



			Thanks amymay  I think so too but his temperment is so gentle as everyone that has met him with confirm.
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome.

I have to say his temperament does seem to shine through in his photos.

Good luck with him


----------



## Opie (9 October 2012)

amymay said:



			Very interesting Opie.

Is he as nice a 'person' as he looks to be in the photos'??
		
Click to expand...

Yes he is and always encourage people to go meet him in person, Lish flew over from the Isle Of Mann to meet him and watch him in training. It's probably better coming from her.


----------



## TrasaM (9 October 2012)

Opie said:



			Yes he is and always encourage people to go meet him in person, Lish flew over from the Isle Of Mann to meet him and watch him in training. It's probably better coming from her. 

Click to expand...

Opie. How easy would it be to find an AK in the UK. ( sounds like a title of a song)  I've been looking at the breed for quite some time and there don't appear to be many about.


----------



## WestCoast (9 October 2012)

TrasaM said:



  had to smile at this. These are my two favourite horse breeds and I was jokingly discussing this cross a few days ago 

Click to expand...

I believe someone in th states does Friesian/AT crosses, but I've never been able to finds a photo. It would either be very right, or very wrong. 

I used to get a pony magazine back in the 80s and they had an article about ATs and I've been a fan ever since. 

Paula


----------



## AppleAlexis (9 October 2012)

I absolutely would use him. 

I have a Knabstrupper filly that is minimally marked and I am already thinking of putting her in foal at 3 years old to him.

I think he is a lovely stamp to get the finer eventing type and the colour is a bonus.

The Akhal Teke I think is a fairly unknown breed in comparison to say the Dutch warmblood but lets think about some of the "fugly" ones of those. There is good and bad in all breeds and its picking the best for your requirements.


----------



## Polotash (10 October 2012)

Jill Thomas at Fawkes Stud has one (AK). He's just been gelded but they have plenty of frozen semen.

Personally on ID I'd use TB everytime... Delta Dancer is nice, well proven, and offspring have success in many spheres.


----------



## Spring Feather (10 October 2012)

In defence of Akhal Tekes, they are a fairly strange looking horse.  They're a horse that takes time to understand and appreciate for what they are.  I have come to embrace them over time but no they are not for everyone.

Kambarbay does have that odd off-fore, no denying it, but apart from that he's not too badly put together for an Akhal Teke and at least he gets out there and does something, which is more than can be said for some other stallions.  I would not cross an Akhal Teke with an ID, in my opinion that would be sacrilege!


----------



## Lish (10 October 2012)

s4sugar said:



			How about he'd make a nice gelding?

I can't see what he could offer especially when you look at the photos of his ancestors on his stud card.
		
Click to expand...

I have used him on my well bred TB racing/dressage mare, and we have a fantastic foal. Kambarbay has a lot to offer!!!! He would certainly put more, blood, stamina, and elegance into an ID type!!


----------



## Lish (10 October 2012)

Sportznight said:



			Just call me a sheep ^^^^ what PF said 

Click to expand...

A dressage judge friend and I went to look at Kambarbay when he was with Matt Burnett, (my mare was already  in foal to him) we were very impressed with his movement and temperament, yes he differren!!, and I am very proud of the foal we have by him, he has everything we wanted as a potential eventer!  I would not hesitate to put Kambarbay to a heavy ID, or a welsh pony, hes fab.


----------



## RuRu (10 October 2012)

I too have a colt foal by Kambarbay, he is so fab. Lovely and light, supple, extremely well balanced and very elegant. He is out of a TB X WB mare and i am very pleased with the cross. My colt was sold within a couple of weeks of being born and his new owners are very pleased with the way he is developing and plan to event him in the future. 

I have met Kambarbay in the flesh twice and both times he was a true gentleman, very laid back and affectionate and so easy to handle and deal with. His paces were great, very uphill and active and i would not hesitate using him again in the future.


----------



## alfiesmum (19 October 2012)

i just met kambaray a few days ago, went to the stud for something else and had the chance to meet him. i have to say as i told his owners  he did not 'float my boat' in any way UNTIL i met him! all i can say is that if you are considering him then def go and see him in the flesh. he is a lovely chap and front legs are very straight (i looked as had seen previous comments). nothing ventured nothing gained, just wish i had a mare to put in foal to x


----------



## Lish (20 October 2012)

Really pleased with our colt by Kambarbay, to view look on facebook Alicia Bettridge Adamson


----------



## Luci07 (20 October 2012)

Just a thought. If I was, as a one off or small breeder, looking to breed a horse that could event, then I can't understand why someone wants to risk their opportunity on an unproven breed AND stallion.  the beauty of a ( hopefully ) graded ID mare is that her parentage is available and would have great bearing on the stallion choice as well.

And when JG was referring to her mares confirmation weaknesses, you can assume she is being very very picky...seeing as she grades her stock!


----------

